# R2 Fire Extinguisher Req



## jmc (May 1, 2013)

I read in Sec 906/IFC/2009 that fire extinguishers are required in a R2 use, but am unclear as to the location(s). Does the IBC reference locations? I don't have one to research. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cda (May 2, 2013)

What flavor of R- 2 is this ????

There is 906.3

Also references nfpa 10

From there just a matter what your ahj wants. For apartments we only require them in office, club house, maintance shop and similar.

Not common areas


----------



## firemanx (May 2, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> What flavor of R- 2 is this ????There is 906.3
> 
> Also references nfpa 10
> 
> ...


Don't common areas (such as a hallway) still have to fall into the 75' travel distance requirement?


----------



## cda (May 2, 2013)

Depends on what the ahj requires

On an apartment complex we do not require them

They have a tendency to take a walk or get played with, on a constant basis.


----------



## cda (May 2, 2013)

Other R-2 different answer

Residential Group R. Residential Group R includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for sleeping purposes when not classified as an Institutional Group I or when not regulated by the International Residential Code in accordance with Section 101.2 of the International Building Code. Residential occupancies shall include the following:  

*R-2 Residential occupancies containing sleeping units or more than two dwelling units where the occupants are primarily permanent in nature, including: *

*Apartment houses *

*Boarding houses (nontransient) *

*Convents *

*Dormitories *

*Fraternities and sororities *

*Hotels (nontransient) *

*Live/work units *

*Monasteries *

*Motels (nontransient) *

*Vacation timeshare properties *

*Congregate living facilities with 16 or fewer occupants are permitted to comply with the construction requirements for Group R-3.*


----------



## RLGA (May 2, 2013)

They are required throughout the building.  Quantity and spacing depend on size of extinguisher and travel distance.  See my article: http://www.specsandcodes.com/Articles/The%20Code%20Corner%20No.%2031%20-%20Portable%20Fire%20Extinguishers.pdf.

The 2012 IBC has an exception for Group R-2, which still requires extinguishers in the special locations indicated in Section 906.1, but are not required on the residential floors if each dwelling unit is provided a fire extinguisher with a minimum rating of 1-A:10-B:C.


----------



## fireguy (May 2, 2013)

1A10BC is 2.5 pounds, pretty small.  Does not meet NFPA 10-2013 edition, if that is the standard in your area.

Mr Geran, nice and very well written article.


----------



## cda (May 2, 2013)

fireguy said:
			
		

> 1A10BC is 2.5 pounds, pretty small.  Does not meet NFPA 10-2013 edition, if that is the standard in your area. Mr Geran, nice and very well written article.


The 1a10bc is in each unit, plus the unit should have a fire sprinkler system

1. In Group A, B, E, F, H, I, M, R-1, R-2, R-4 and S occupancies.

Exception: In Group R-2 occupancies, portable fire extinguishers shall be required only in locations specified in Items 2 through 6 where each dwelling unit is provided with a portable fire extinguisher having a minimum rating of 1-A:10-B:C.

2. Within 30 feet (9144 mm) of commercial cooking equipment.

3. In areas where flammable or combustible liquids are stored, used or dispensed.

4. On each floor of structures under construction, except Group R-3 occupancies, in accordance with Section 3315.1 of the International Fire Code.

5. Where required by the International Fire Code sections indicated in Table 906.1.

6. Special-hazard areas, including but not limited to laboratories, computer rooms and generator rooms, where required by the fire code official.


----------



## RLGA (May 2, 2013)

fireguy said:
			
		

> 1A10BC is 2.5 pounds, pretty small.  Does not meet NFPA 10-2013 edition, if that is the standard in your area.


It also does not meet NFPA 10-2010, which is referenced by the 2012 IBC.  However, as I stated in my article, Section 102.4.1 of the 2012 IBC states, "Where conflicts occur between provisions of this code and referenced codes and standards, the provisions of this code shall apply."  Therefore, if the 2012 IBC or IFC (the requirements are the same in both) is used, then a 1-A is permitted in that specific application, unless amended by the adopting jurisdiction.

And thank you for the compliment on my article.


----------

